# Western Unimount Dodge mount



## 99tjer (Jul 20, 2010)

A 1994-2002 dodge ram 1500-3500 truck mount. Model 985 , mount no. 62035. Good condition. You will need the hardware bag. $325


----------



## 99tjer (Jul 20, 2010)

I also have a wiring harness for same truck with HB1 headlights. $125


----------



## Whitfordstreecare (Oct 16, 2019)

99tjer said:


> A 1994-2002 dodge ram 1500-3500 truck mount. Model 985 , mount no. 62035. Good condition. You will need the hardware bag. $325
> 
> View attachment 138710


Do you still have the plow mount for the dodge if so where are you located at?


----------



## prezek (Dec 16, 2010)

Whitfordstreecare said:


> Do you still have the plow mount for the dodge if so where are you located at?


Thread is 6 years old


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Where are you at?


----------



## Whitfordstreecare (Oct 16, 2019)

Western1 said:


> Where are you at?


Rockford illinois


----------

